#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Unbound (EDGEROUTER) + Mikrotik

## Bielmowses

Ola, Saudações !!
Quero nesse post pedir ajuda, instalei o Unbound em uma edge router e executo comando dig perfeitamente, só que quando seto para os clientes no Mikrotik eles não conseguem navegar, eles pigam qualquer IP mas não navegam  :Frown: 
Queria saber se alguem ja passou por isso ?

----------


## andreluiz

Ola!
No log da Edge da alguma mensagem?

----------


## Bielmowses

Não sei qual o comando para o log

----------


## avatar52

Pode ler o /var/log/messages pra isso, conhecimentos básicos em Linux.

----------


## Bielmowses

é eu encontrei mas, não vi nada que se referisse ao Unbound

----------


## avatar52

Você definiu seus prefixos IP no access-control? Nos ajude a te ajudar.

----------

